# Internal gears and mechanics



## Rwheeler (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello all,
I have an idea for a box that has a combo lock sort of authentication system to open. I need something that is going to go from the bottom of the box, through the side wall and up throught th top to release the latch. Does anyone know of a site or resource to find small metal gears and such that could be useful?

Thanks


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Not enough info........

Keep looking,googling am sure you'll find something appropriate.If that "don't" pan out.....

Come back here with drawings and more specifics,someone will be able to hook you up.Best,BW


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

You might try your local hobbyshop for either the parts or info to obtain them.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Rwheeler said:


> Hello all,
> I have an idea for a box that has a combo lock sort of authentication system to open. I need something that is going to go from the bottom of the box, through the side wall and up throught th top to release the latch. Does anyone know of a site or resource to find small metal gears and such that could be useful?
> 
> Thanks











This may not be what you are looking for, but may help.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=196

I thought this was pretty darn cool.
.


----------



## EyePulp (Oct 4, 2011)

I've gotten stuff from http://www.smallparts.com/ before - great site for tiny bits for fabricating mechanisms. They're owned by Amazon, which only improves them in my mind. =)


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

MSC Industrial Supply would have whatever you need. They are online, but I can't find anything without their book catalog. It is over 4,600 pages and makes phone book print look large.

My cod, Cabinetman, that guy must be eating some pretty good acid! It is very cool though.


----------

